# Once a hive of activity



## Roger (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## rezzy (Mar 25, 2008)

hmm. what is that? i guess it was "once a hive of activity"... but what does that mean?


----------



## Tasmaster (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't know what that building is, but it's a great photo. I would just have given it a little more contrast.

It must be even more impressive up close, go there and take lots of pictures!


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 26, 2008)

Tasmaster said:


> I would just have given it a little more contrast.



+1


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 26, 2008)

i would like to see some closer shots, that building looks like it has spectacular detail to it


----------



## abraxas (Mar 26, 2008)

I like the intricacies.  The bare trees set it off.


----------



## memento (Mar 26, 2008)

rezzy said:


> hmm. what is that? i guess it was "once a *hive* of activity"... but what does that mean?


 

robot bee's.

from the days before synthetic honey existed..


----------



## Roger (Mar 26, 2008)

rezzy said:


> hmm. what is that? i guess it was "once a hive of activity"... but what does that mean?



it is an english idiom relating to the level of activity....whatever was here was a big operation as there are two of these side by side and the grounds are large. I was assuming it was a busy place at some point.



Tasmaster said:


> I don't know what that building is, but it's a great photo. I would just have given it a little more contrast.
> 
> It must be even more impressive up close, go there and take lots of pictures!



hmmm the contrast looks okay on my monitor....glad you like the photo, I'll have a look at more contrast and see what results.



nealjpage said:


> +1



see above.



Mesoam said:


> i would like to see some closer shots, that building looks like it has spectacular detail to it



I was keen to get closer but the warnings were obvious and there are many houses close by....I may try another time.



abraxas said:


> I like the intricacies.  The bare trees set it off.



thanks a lot, I agree!



memento said:


> robot bee's.
> 
> from the days before synthetic honey existed..



heh heh good one.

edited as suggested, a bump in the blacks!


----------



## Roger (Mar 27, 2008)

giving it a bump since the edit.


----------



## KevinDks (Mar 29, 2008)

I find this very slightly disturbing, partly because of the sky and partly because it echoes a kind of documentary photograph that makes me think of 5 year plans and tractor production quotas - the visual equivalent of Radio Moscow in the 1970s, but in this case it's Soviet realism for the post-industrial age, if you see what I mean...


----------



## Roger (Mar 29, 2008)

KevinDks said:


> I find this very slightly disturbing, partly because of the sky and partly because it echoes a kind of documentary photograph that makes me think of 5 year plans and tractor production quotas - the visual equivalent of Radio Moscow in the 1970s, but in this case it's Soviet realism for the post-industrial age, if you see what I mean...



yes I do indeed....a sense of depression, weight or burden.


----------



## Double H (Mar 29, 2008)

Brilliant display of the death of an industrial society. :thumbup:


----------



## Roger (Mar 30, 2008)

Double H said:


> Brilliant display of the death of an industrial society. :thumbup:



thank you.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Mar 30, 2008)

Great shot, probably even better as a print than a web-based JPG.


----------



## Roger (Mar 30, 2008)

Iron Flatline said:


> Great shot, probably even better as a print than a web-based JPG.



thanks very much and yes the compression factor does take away...this image I will getting printed to be part of my exhibition.


----------



## errant_star (Mar 30, 2008)

I keep coming back to this photo ... aesthetically very pleasing and really makes some statements as well!


----------



## McQueen278 (Mar 30, 2008)

I like it!  I could be wrong, but it may have been an airplane or dirigible factory, especially since you said there was another one next to it.


----------



## Roger (Mar 31, 2008)

errant_star said:


> I keep coming back to this photo ... aesthetically very pleasing and really makes some statements as well!



thanks a lot....many don't like the dark mood, these kind of shots keep me feeling alive.



McQueen278 said:


> I like it!  I could be wrong, but it may have been an airplane or dirigible factory, especially since you said there was another one next to it.



thanks very much....that's a good guess, I have to find out for sure now lol.


----------



## Atreus (Mar 31, 2008)

Excellent Picture, i like the feeling it conveys, the dark/gloomy/somewhat depressing almost. Makes you wonder how it once was, and seeing how it has fallen since.


----------



## Roger (Apr 5, 2008)

Atreus said:


> Excellent Picture, i like the feeling it conveys, the dark/gloomy/somewhat depressing almost. Makes you wonder how it once was, and seeing how it has fallen since.



thanks very much, glad the feeling comes across.


----------



## Coldow91 (Apr 5, 2008)

REALLY dramatic! great shot


----------



## Phranquey (Apr 5, 2008)

> it may have been an airplane or dirigible factory


 
That was my first impression of the shape when I first opened the thread, before I even read anything....but, I used to live in Akron, OH, and I have been in the Goodyear blimp hangars there. There is WAY too much framework/structure inside these trusses to have housed a blimp or airplanes. It would be neat to find out what that was, though.....


Nice capture.


----------



## Roger (Apr 6, 2008)

Coldow91 said:


> REALLY dramatic! great shot



thanks a lot 



Phranquey said:


> That was my first impression of the shape when I first opened the thread, before I even read anything....but, I used to live in Akron, OH, and I have been in the Goodyear blimp hangars there. There is WAY too much framework/structure inside these trusses to have housed a blimp or airplanes. It would be neat to find out what that was, though.....
> 
> 
> Nice capture.



yep I also thought there was too much inside structure for such a factory, I haven't had any success so far in finding out for sure....love your Buckeroo Banzai quote btw, don't come across many who know that one.


----------

